# What size freezer do I need?????????



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

How's it going,
I'm switching my 6 month old pup over to raw. I didn't want to at first just based on the price factor but I'm spending more at the vet than anything else...
The first order I'm going to get is 110 lb. I have found some stand alone freezers on craigslist but I'm not sure how much room I am going to need to hold that much food.
Would a 5 cu-ft stand alone freezer be enough to handle that much food? 
If not what size do you recommend?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So far I was able to fit 80 lbs (not packed flat, in bricks) easily into my 5.5 cu ft chest freezer with room to spare 

Next order is 250 lbs + but it's going to be packaged flat so I hope it will all fit or I'm begging freezer space from my parents lol


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Costco had a 14 cubic foot chest freezer for under 200 - if you are a member or know someone who is it is a good deal. I have one and love it.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

My answer: probably bigger than you think.

I suggest you ask yourself if you might use that freezer for something other than dog food. 

Costco and other big box stores sell bulk frozen items that you might want to buy. Also, we save money and time by cooking large batches of food and freezing most of it for later meals. For example, in a couple of weeks it will be time to reopen our "burrito factory" which is my wife and I making dozens of burritos in an assembly line fashion. That all takes freezer space.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I have one deep freezer (I forget the size, but it's like 6 or 7' tall"), and I am thinking of adding in another one. But it depends, who all lives in your household?

I am raw feeding 3 dogs plus it's myself, my spouse, and my son, oh and the 2 cats. So I am holding up a lot of food, but I have a large household. One good size deep freezer if it's just you and a pup should be ok. I just want more since I'm planning on getting a 1/4 or 1/2 cow this year and a deer.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You'll be surprised at how small of a box 50 lbs of food comes in. 

50 lbs fits in a box about 30"x18"x6".

I have about 600lbs of food in two 10-12 cubic foot freezers right now.

That said, get a large freezer over a small one. The food just seems to disappear and eventually you'll be getting much larger orders. A 5 cubic foot freezer can probably Feed one dog for like 2 months.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It will depend on what and how it's packaged.

This is my stand up freezer and has over 400 lbs of meat in it with room to spare.



I have a small chest freezer which has over 100lbs or chicken carcasses in it.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I use a 16.9 cubic foot upright for 2 dogs (92lbs and 28lbs) and a cat. It pretty much looks like Saphire's freezer but I keep my chicken carcasses in it - I only get 50 lbs of them at a time.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

kelbonc said:


> I use a 16.9 cubic foot upright for 2 dogs (92lbs and 28lbs) and a cat. It pretty much looks like Saphire's freezer but I keep my chicken carcasses in it - I only get 50 lbs of them at a time.


3rd shelf is carcasses, they do take up more room for sure and the don't stack easy either lol. I freeze mine 2 in a bag.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's my freezer before it got packed full lol. Usually the dog stuff for now is reserved for the bottom 2 or 3 shelves. This will be a dog only freezer in the next week or 2 when I get my 2nd one.

Yum baconnnnnn


----------

